# Anyone know about this pier - Croaker Landing Rd?



## Elite Doc (Jul 18, 2009)

I was searching around google maps looking for a pier closer to richmond, found this one on the York River, off of Croaker Landing Rd, appears to be a part of York River State Park. Anyone have any info on how that area is fishing? Think I may hit it up tommorrow since its only about 40 minutes from my house. I've given up on the Coast Guard Pier since Im not military, unless I hear otherwise from my other thread. So it's either this place or Glouchester pier for me tomorrow, Ill post a report when I get back! Thanks for all the input fellas :fishing:


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

OOOOooo nice something closer to RVA I like. Pls let us know how the bite is. Looks like alot of room to walk around and find some holes!!!


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

*Croaker Landing*

The name says it all..Croaker, Croaker, and more Croaker! If you had a small boat it would be even better...The pier is clean and the people are family oriented.


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Time to get some croaker for dinner and for striper dinner!!!!! Tks for the info !!!


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Time to get some croaker for dinner and for striper dinner!!!!! Tks for the info !!! Any crabs there????


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

KoreanFisher said:


> Time to get some croaker for dinner and for striper dinner!!!!! Tks for the info !!! Any crabs there????


yes there are crabs..


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

KoreanFisher said:


> Time to get some croaker for dinner and for striper dinner!!!!! Tks for the info !!!


Croaker and Kim Chee mmmmmmm good

jerry


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Croaker and Kim Chee mmmmmmm good
> 
> jerry


And a bowl of rice damn good!!!!! Spicy crab soup here I come.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

O Jing Bokum w/ rice cakes my fav ......god makes a mouth water 


jerry


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

From the looks of it on Google Maps, there seems to be a boat ramp here as well... a double ramp. Is this so? It is for public use?


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

yes there is a double boat ramp that is for public use..


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

york river state park is in the unincorporated town of croaker. Should tell you something about what you might catch there.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Haven't been there for several years but I remember there was a parking fee there


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Haven't been there for several years but I remember there was a parking fee there.
Are the croakers still there?


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Went there yesterday with the wifey to check it out. There is a $6 parking fee but it seemed no one was there enforcing but i paid and parked. The peir is nice only two others out there. No one caught a dam thing. I got a couple crabs pulling my squid but that was it. I tried several different Gulps on a jig but didn't get a hit. Water was shallow. but it was a very nice day we were there around 1- 1:30pm. Ill try again when i have more time.


----------



## Spring Break '92 (Sep 15, 2009)

I grew up very close to that area, about a 10 min. drive away from YRSP and Croaker landing. The water is very shallow there, even at the boat ramp, so take that into consideration if you decide to launch there. The pier is very nice, and the 'T' at the end has a roof over part of it for shelter from the sun and rain. There is some good fishing at that pier.


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

What time does the gate open on saturdays? And they close the gates at dark , right?


----------



## Spring Break '92 (Sep 15, 2009)

Koreanfisher, have you been out there at all again?


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

No havent been able to make it out there. Been hitting up Dutch Gap with my pops though catching on rattL traps out there.


----------

